# Carphone warehouse order cancelled



## poolfan (4 Dec 2012)

Hi I placed an order with carphone warehouse 

I received order confirmation order yesterday

Today I received a cancellation order 

Hello xxxxx

You recently placed an order for:	3 x Jabra Drive Cruiser Carkit 

Unfortunately we cannot process your order as the due to high demand of limited stock we have completely run out of stock of this item. Your order has been cancelled and your bank will return the allocated funds to your account within the next 5 - 12 working days. 

Please accept our apologies for this inconvenience.

If you have any questions or concerns about your order you can always contact us directly by calling our helpdesk on: 1850 424 800 or by emailing: CustomerCareIE-CPW-IE@cpwplc.com


Kind regards, 

The Online Team
Carphone Warehouse.

I realise they are refunding my money

Are they within their rights to cancel the order without offering a suitable replacement?


----------



## tallpaul (5 Dec 2012)

What do their Terms and Conditions say?


----------



## kickstart (5 Dec 2012)

poolfan said:


> Are they within their rights to cancel the order without offering a suitable replacement?



In short, yes, they are. If you can think of an alternative that they have in stock, I'm sure they'll be only too willing to sell it to you.


----------



## Leo (5 Dec 2012)

This is covered in their T&Cs, which you would have accepted when placing the order. Contract not formed until goods are shipped.


----------



## poolfan (5 Dec 2012)

Cheers for info


----------



## poolfan (6 Dec 2012)

Just found out they were "out" of stock because they had a price promotion of €9.90 in 12 days of christmas offer

they will have stock next week at €19.80


----------

